# Keeping wax worms alive



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

I just bought a tub of 250 and was wondering what the secrets to keeping them alive are. Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Got a basement window? Put it by that or anywhere you get a spot 50-55 degrees.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

try keeping them in the bottom shelf of the fridge door. Mine usually last a couple weeks that way.


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome...thanks guys


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got a basement window?
> 
> that's where i keep mine too. window to an unheated room


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

when i buy the big tubs, i only take an overestimate of what i'll need with me out of the container for the outing. but anyways, i just keep mine in my room where i store all my fishing gear, never really have them all just die, a couple hear and there, but usually im buying more because im out not because theyre dead


----------



## GNFG (Jan 3, 2010)

The drafty window or basement door works for me too. The fridge is just too cold(not for spikes though!) Your waxies will last for many weeks this way. When the gills are really aggreesive, then use up any of your blackened waxies.
GNFG


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

50-55 is about right on the temp. leave them in a room at 70 an you'll have a container of moths. the gills dont bite on moths n tear drops.


----------

